# Journey for XL



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Anyone drive a Dodge Journey as an XL? Seems a bit cramped. How's it work for ya?


----------



## dutch369 (Jun 24, 2014)

Is it on Ubers approved list, and it seats 6 + driver, if yes than roll with it,


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I know it qualifies. I wanted to know if anyone drives one and if it's comfy enough in the back.


----------

